
Erlang Performance Lab - iamd3vil
http://www.erlang.pl/
======
dmix
This is great. I'm going to play around with it for an Elixir project.

I'd just like to say I found the homepage did a very good job of explaining
the product. Good screenshots and well written summaries of each
feature/benefit.

Edit: seconding the call for documentation. Also maybe a link to Getting
Started at the top, that's seems like where I'd start vs downloading a .tar.gz
without instructions.

------
iamd3vil
I think this talk at Erlang & Elixir factory SF 2017 gives more insight into
this. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncedupb-
Rqw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncedupb-Rqw)

------
cyberpunk
This looks very pretty from the screenshots and kudos for throwing out out
there so apparently soon in its development; I might check it out (Erlanger
here) but I would really like a better idea of what this thing does or some
actual docs?

Download link is a .gz and the getting started page goes nowhere really?

When you make tools for developers, the really important bit is communicating
why this thing is useful, and then how to use it right?

Love to see Erlanger tools and I'll be following you, but this seems a smidge
immature....

How does it work out network use? Does it depend on certain behaviours? Does
it simply make pretty things from trace?

~~~
arkgil
Thank you for the feedback! Looking at all the comments here, we will
definitely look into improving documentation.

As for network traffic, we use net_kernel module which allows to track
throughput between nodes in the cluster. It doesn't rely on specifics you
system.

------
thecity2
I wish someone would port Python to BEAM. I'm actually surprised there isn't a
project out there, except some really old stale project called beam.py I found
on github, which hasn't been worked on since 2010.

~~~
cyberpunk
Why would that make sense?

The gains you get for free using otp and the beam vm depend heavily around
language integration of vm features. Porting python to a vm it would work
slowly on and would be unable to use most of, if not all of, the benefits
without changing the language would give you what exactly?

~~~
35bge57dtjku
No more GIL problems?

What couldn't you do, say by making BEAM/OTP -specific features be a library
you import in Python, and by mapping Python language features to however
Erlang does them?

I get there will likely be problems, but what specific problems would you run
in to?

~~~
cyberpunk
I'm not going to get too into this as I hope most readers understand why this
couldn't work without needing much depth....

Python has no concept of a process like Erlang does. The standard library does
even know about, let alone is able to deal with, the difference between cast
and call messages. It can't do messages even. There is no way to translate
monitors vs links. What's a node? .....

You could implement python syntax maybe, but python will never make sense on
beam.

~~~
35bge57dtjku
You can't accomplish all of that by making users import a library to use those
things, like I said? Or at least enough of it to make it reasonably useful as
a Python?

~~~
cyberpunk
Not really. Erlang/OTP applications get the advantages they have by being what
they are and that's not really something you can import as a library to a
language which doesn't even have primitives those systems speak.

If it sounds like a good idea to do that when you are solving something
horrible, then your better bet is to write that functionality in a beam
language instead of trying to play beam in a language which can't do it.

This is a bit of a different world than most of us are used to. Porting python
to the jvm or making it run on v8 are different goals than making something
play in the beam space.

You could run single node python with a port to beam, but there would be no
advantages to doing it. It would be slower and no one would use it. Beam
langauges only get you something when you're doing distributed things really
and python isn't equipped for playing those natively.

You could wrap it in some libs maybe, sure. But why would you?

------
baransu
Thank you for checking out Erlang Performance Lab. We have better
documentation on our github repo page:
[https://github.com/erlanglab/erlangpl](https://github.com/erlanglab/erlangpl)

------
spockz
It would be amazing if we can have this for Akka as well! I realise Akka
doesn't have the benefit of beam/otp, but the data itself should be pretty
easy to come by.

------
Quanttek
That looks extremely useful!

On a side note: One thing that always annoyed me about Erlanger is it's
lackluster documentation, specifically browsing the docs. Amy efforts to
improve that?

------
allanmacgregor
Really cool! But needs more documentation

